# Hack takes down Linux websites



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Linux.com and LinuxFoundation.org were among a number of Linux websites pulled offline after a security breach.

The breach is believed to be related to the hack of the Kernel.org website that is home to the Linux Project at the beginning of the month.

In a holding message on its website, the Linux Foundation said that it had discovered a security breach on September 8, which led to it taking down the Linux websites and their subdomains for maintenance.

The Linux Foundation infrastructure also supports services such as Open Printing and Linux Mark. However, it does not house the Linux kernel or its code repositories.

“The Linux Foundation made this decision in the interest of extreme caution and security best practices.

“We believe this breach was connected to the intrusion on kernel.org,” the statement on Linux Foundation said.

While the Linux Foundation is restoring services, it warned users that their passwords may be compromised, and advised them to change them urgently:

“As with any intrusion and as a matter of caution, you should consider the passwords and SSH keys that you have used on these sites compromised. If you have reused these passwords on other sites, please change them immediately.”

The foundation added that it is currently auditing all its systems, and will provide an updated statement when it has more information.

Users who want to find out more about the issue can contact the foundation on [email protected].


Hack takes down Linux websites - Techworld.com


----------

